# My 10 gallon tank



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

that's some seriously neat and symmetrical planting.


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

I like it , does elatine grow well without co2? ,


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

Francis Xavier said:


> that's some seriously neat and symmetrical planting.


haha. actually i just put the plants in. got lucky on the symmetry i guess.


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

suebe333 said:


> I like it , does elatine grow well without co2? ,


thanks! i dont know if they do without co2? but i sure know they grow quite fast even with just a diy co2 and 30watts of light in a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

You must have a lot of patience. It's going to be lovely, I'm sure!


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

seAdams said:


> You must have a lot of patience. It's going to be lovely, I'm sure!


thanks seAdams! for the meantime i think ill just keep myself busy... building and setting up a bigger tank. haha. i wish.


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

tank update! 2nd week pictures.


----------



## ClPat (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow growth has been good! With regular trimming the tank will surely look great!
I like that elatine carpet with it's pointy leaves, it fits the stargrass (or stargrass-like plant) perfectly IMHO.
If I were you, I wouldn't put danios, I'd look for some nano fish like microrasbora kubotai or boraras sp, it would make the tank look huge. Endlers would also look great.


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

thanks man. unfortunately, microrasboras are not readily available here. i just added 2 panda corys though. im loving them.  still looking for some ottos to help clean up the tank.


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

latest scape


----------



## Larry Grenier (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice work, enjoyed seeing the evolution.


----------



## justdaman (May 12, 2008)

tank was offline for quite a while but now its back. hope you like it!










ps. dont mind the rock. it keeps the wood down lol


----------



## weluvbettas (Aug 27, 2010)

The new scape looks awesome! Your plants grow so fast!


----------



## jasn.kennedy (Jan 25, 2011)

I like elatine carpet with its sharp leaves, it is consistent with Vista Glass (or Vista Grass-type plant) fully respect.
If I were you, I would not put danios, I will find some fish, such as nano-or boraras microrasbora kubotai algae, it will make the tank look great. Endlers are nice.


----------

